# Draw weight, whats yours??



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I pull 68# only because thats what it was at when i bought it, but was thinking about dropping to 60#. Just curious what others are pulling.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My longbow and recurve are both 55, my compound is 65.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I also pull 68#s... I would crank it up higher but thats all shes got .

One more twist of the string and I could probably get 70.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I shoot 63# and it is as low as it can go. I had it up to 73 but I dont feel I need any higher than 63#. It is plenty fast and goes right through. Easier to draw when excited, the better!!!

If you want to drop to 60 go ahead that is still plenty. I felt 73 was overkill.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

70lbs


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

im pulling 65lbs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

58# here,i feel less poundage = less vibration/shock and ultimately Noise! Stealth will beat speed any time! when i was in my early 20's i felt maxed out bows was where it were at Lol!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have bows from 30 lbs up to 80....right now I am shooting a 69 lb Black Widow.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

63


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

60


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Recurve 55# @ 28" with a 29 1/2" draw


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

82#'s That is what it has been since they strung it. I wouldn't mind backin it off a little but dont want to sacrifice speed. I dont have enough experience with them to know the benefit or draw back either way.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

65#


----------



## Night Wing (Jun 23, 2004)

I shoot traditional archery bows, recurves and longbows. My two recurves are: 42# @ 30" & 37# @ 30". My hybrid longbow is 41# @ 30". I've been shooting light poundage trad bows for decades. They all get pass throughs on deer since I shoot heavy aluminum arrows with 2 blade glue on broadheads. My favorite broadhead was a 145 grain Bear Razorhead, but since those broadheads aren't made anymore, I've switched to a 145 grain STOS broadhead.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

60


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm pulling 65 now,but gonna back off to 60.Lower is better for me.I shot it at 60 all the way to 73 and speed wasn't that much differant.280 fps at 73 lbs and 272 at 60.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

55 lbs. Speed doesn't kill....accuracy does.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son and I both have ours set at 65#'s.

TH


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

75


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> 55 lbs. Speed doesn't kill....accuracy does.


Don't forget about Stealth...less poundage ...less straaang Twaaang and less bow vibratory noises! :cheers:


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Two bows, both set at 67#, but the differences are night and day. The one is a Bowtech Tomlat, and no matter where it is set it's loud, so I just let it ride where it is. Easily drawn and hits where I point it just about every time. Course I shot through a set of cables and string the first 7 months I had it too. The other is a Admiral, and shooting a 29" FMJ topped with a 100gr tip, it will run right at 270fps. It's dead in my hand and super quiet. It will go up higher, but as mentioned when the stress hits, thats all I can pull, sometimes not even that. LOL I wished I had more time to practice with is as it is a shooter, I just need to climb up to it's standards. Missing two bucks this past season with it sucked, but it simply hammers the hogs. I know it ain't the bow, it's the idiot behind it that makes the shot.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm a speed freak. I have two 2006 model Bowtech Tributes. They are identical and both 80 lb draw weight. They are super quiet and smooth.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hoyt Superhawk, set at 65#


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

PSE Nova, 65#


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

55#, Mathews Mq32, silent and fast.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tomcat 65#


----------



## Duckhead_78 (Feb 1, 2010)

I have my Bowtech set @ 78lbs's; shooting 323fps.


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

65#


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

2 Palmer's (62")52#,(60')50# @28" the fastest is about 190' fps 2 Long Bow's 66# @28" & 46# @28"


----------



## bullstuff0 (Aug 29, 2008)

70 # Mathews DXT, 63 # Mathews Monster same speed less draw weight.:hairout:


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

DXT @ 57#'s 
29" draw 
Maxima 250 arrows 
100 grain broadheads 
plenty of speed and quiet 


DXT target bow @ 54#'s 
Fat Boy arrows 
85 grain tips 
29 Draw 
just enough for shooting matches not to get tired and wore out half way through them


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

In the 50-80 range.


----------

